# Cowboy beans



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Before I discovered Dutch's, Gary's & about everybody else's bean recipe here on SMF, this was my go-to (at least for the stove top). We still love them, although I don't get to make them as much as I used to.

TW

2 (15.8 oz) cans Great Northern White Beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 lb bacon, cooked and chopped
1 Tbsp dried minced onion flakes
1 cup BBQ sauce
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 Tbsp garlic powder
1 Tbsp dry mustard
1 Tbsp chili powder
2 Tbsp Dijon mustard
2 tsp red wine vinegar

Combine all ingredients in a large sauce pan or Dutch oven.  
Bring to a boil over medium-high heat.  
Reduce heat and simmer 30 minutes.﻿













Cowboy Beans 1- ingredients.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Cowboy Beans 4- rest of ingredients.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Cowboy Beans 5- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2016)

Been looking for a bean recipe,, I will be giving this a shot and let you know TW1

Thanks for the recipe

A full smoker is a happy smoker,,, Stay happy happy happy 

DS


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like a great recipe!!

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 20, 2016)

They sound like a little smoke wouldn't hurt them.Bet they are tasty from the stove top also.Sorry for being late to the party

Richie


----------

